# Preamplificador Balanceado para microfono dinamico



## Julio_lanza (May 4, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, estaba tratando de armar un pre para eliminar el ruido en los micrófonos basándome en los pre’s balanceados, pero sin mucho éxito. 

  Hace ya varios años logre construir con unas ideas un circuito basado en el funcionamiento de los preamplificadotes que balanceaban la señal, pero para hacerlo mas sencillo decidí armarlo con operacionales a ver que tal. Lo probé incluso con mi guitarra eléctrica y realmente eliminaba el ruido. 
  Lo unico es que obtengo salida en todas la etapas excepto en la ultima, alguna sugerencia u observación, gracias por su ayuda… aquí les dejo el diagrama..

http://img28.yfrog.com/img28/5603/diagramas.png

he probado las slidas del inversor y del no inversor y funcionan, luego pruebo en la salida final y nada.... se esucha el sonido con unruido y muy pero muy bajito.... de verdad seria de mucha ayuda poder construir algo asi. ...


----------



## algp (May 4, 2010)

El circuito que has hecho es extraño. En teoria la salida deberia ser -1.23 Vin, donde Vin es la señal de entrada.

Sin embargo ese circuito no lograra nada mas que "pasear" la señal por varios op. amps y lograr una amplificacion de 1.23 , No puedes esperar que un circuito asi reduzca el ruido, por mas que la estructura del circuito te haga acordar a la de un pre-amp balanceado.

La reduccion de ruido que se logra en un preamp balanceado es muy simple y requiere que la señal de entrada sea balanceada. 

La señal tiene dos componentes inversos: +Vout y -Vout. 
Durante el trayecto en cable se "induce" señal de ruido, en teoria en ambos cables la señal de ruido se induce con la misma polaridad, entonces tenemos:
Vout + Vn  y   -Vout+Vn
Vn es la señal de ruido.

El preamplificador balanceado resta las dos señales de entrada:

( Vout + Vn ) - ( -Vout +Vn ) = 2Vout + Vn - Vn  = 2Vout.

Ese es el fundamento de la reduccion de ruido en la transmision de señal balanceada.

Si quieres reducir el ruido en un preamplificador de microfono de salida no balanceada hay que intentar otras cosas. Una conexion de tierra a veces ayuda bastante. Caja metalica para el preamp puede ayudar tambien. Fuente de alimentacion correctamente estabilizada y filtrada podria influir tambien....


----------



## Julio_lanza (May 4, 2010)

oye Algp gracias por aclararme ciertas dudas con respecto al tema......

 pero aun asi se podria tomar la señal del mic (mi instrumento en este caso) e invertirla y luego ingresar las dos señales (la inversa y la no inversa) al ultimo OPamp? digo yo no, osea para eliminar las señales que entren en fase al ultimo op amp....  gracias

oye Algp gracias por aclararme ciertas dudas con respecto al tema......

 pero aun asi se podria tomar la señal del mic (mi instrumento en este  caso) e invertirla y luego ingresar las dos señales (la inversa y la no  inversa) al ultimo OPamp? digo yo no, osea para eliminar las señales que  entren en fase al ultimo op amp....  gracias


----------



## Julio_lanza (May 4, 2010)

de todas maneras hechale un vistazo a este articulo.. algo asi es lo que quiero construir..... 
http://sound.whsites.net/project87.htm


----------



## algp (May 5, 2010)

El link mostrado ilustra transmisor y receptor balanceado para una señal que podria ser no balanceada. En ese caso lo que se logra es reducir el ruido que se haya podido inducir en el cable, es decir *entre* el *transmisor* y el *receptor*.

Ese ultimo punto es el mas importante y si no lo tienes claro de nada sirve que uses transmision balanceada. La transmision balanceada reduce el ruido que se haya inducido o captado durante la *transmision balanceada*. No antes, ni tampoco ruido captado en transmision no balanceada.

Si el ruido ya esta en la señal antes del transmisor balanceado, no se puede reducir en esa forma.

En el caso de un microfono, eso implica tener junto al microfono un transmisor balanceado alimentado con pilas,  ( algo como la figura 3 o figura 4 del articulo citado ), y el receptor balanceado lograria en este caso reducir el ruido captado por el cable que se encuentra entre el transmisor y el receptor.

Veo que recien en tu penultimo post mencionas que se trata de un instrumento y no de un microfono.  Ahora yo tengo algunas preguntas....

- Que instrumento tienes?
- Has intentado usar conexion de tierra?


----------



## Julio_lanza (May 5, 2010)

Oye gracias por las aclaratorias en cuanto al tema de verdad me ha sido de gran ayuda.

bueno respondiendote, ahora estoy usando un bajo y la verdad no he conectado el equipo a tierra ya que el conector (de poder) del amplificador no tiene la conexion a tierra (la tercera pata que trae) diferencia del otro amplificador que tengo que es de guitarra que si tiene las tres patas en el cable de poder.  

tengo entendido que este tipo de dispositivos eliminan el loop de tierra no?

muchas gracias compañero....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2010)

Julio_lanza dijo:


> bueno respondiendote, ahora estoy usando un bajo y la verdad no he conectado el equipo a tierra ya que el conector (de poder) del amplificador no tiene la conexion a tierra (la tercera pata que trae) diferencia del otro amplificador que tengo que es de guitarra que si tiene las tres patas en el cable de poder.
> 
> tengo entendido que este tipo de dispositivos eliminan el loop de tierra no?



Sip, eliminan el loop de tierra *Y SE VUELVE UNA TRAMPA MORTAL PARA VOS O PARA EL QUE LO USE*.


----------



## Julio_lanza (May 5, 2010)

como que se vuelven una trampa mortal? ayudame estoy novato en el tema.... jajaj


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2010)

Julio_lanza dijo:


> como que se vuelven una trampa mortal?



Si hay una falla en un cable o en el transformador o en la fuente conmutada o lo que sea que use y una línea de la alimentación de la red toca el chasis....la persona que toque el chasis por cualquier motivo (por ejemplo, para ajustar el volumen o el tono del ampli) puede comenzar a despedirse de esta vida...y no hay nada que lo proteja, a menos que exista un interruptor diferencial en la instalación electrica del lugar donde se use.

La conexión del chasis a tierra ES UNA MEDIDA DE SEGURIDAD, y si no la tenésy sucede lo de arriba no hay nada que te salve de electrocutarte.


----------



## Julio_lanza (May 5, 2010)

algo asi entendi lo que me dijiste miralo y dime que opinas. 

http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/3673/diagramahu.jpg

bueno en realidad puede suceder eso con el sistema que propongo aqui? 

http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/3673/diagramahu.jpg


----------



## algp (May 5, 2010)

Si... en principio algo asi podria funcionar.... pero insisto. Prueba primero a hacer ( o restaurar ) la conexion a tierra del amplificador de bajo.

La conexion a tierra no solamente cumple la funcion de proteccion. En sistemas de audio muchas veces ayuda a reducir en forma importante la cantidad de interferencias captadas por los cables.

Hasta donde se, a nivel domestico, no en todas partes es obligatoria la existencia de una conexion de tierra.
En Peru por ejemplo muchas casas carecen de instalacion de tierra.

En esos casos hay que buscar alternativas. Una varilla metalica enterada en suelo humedo puede servir.


----------



## Cacho (May 5, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...la persona que toque el chasis por cualquier motivo...


Y no te olvides de que los conectores de masa del cable de entrada (que del otro lado va a bajo) suele terminar conectado al chasis si es que no están ya haciendo contacto con la tuerca, con lo que potencialmente tenés un bajo con cuerdas a 220V. Eeeeeeeeeso es un bajo eléctrico, no las porquerías que usan por ahí 

En serio, es peligroso, y bastante.

Saludos


----------



## Julio_lanza (May 5, 2010)

algp dijo:


> Si... en principio algo asi podria funcionar.... pero insisto. Prueba primero a hacer ( o restaurar ) la conexion a tierra del amplificador de bajo.
> 
> La conexion a tierra no solamente cumple la funcion de proteccion. En sistemas de audio muchas veces ayuda a reducir en forma importante la cantidad de interferencias captadas por los cables.
> 
> ...


como aqui en Venezuela, es raro pero realmente raro encontrar una casa que tenga connexión de tierra en su instalación eléctrica.... intentare lo de la concexión a tierra a ver como va.... y luego probare con el circuito que mostre a ver que tal y comento luego  si resulto o no. gracias  a todos por sus comentarios y consejos.... un saludos a todos.


----------



## algp (May 6, 2010)

Hace años en Peru, en un pequeño concierto teniamos un zumbido  molestoso. Al final para eliminarlo conectamos la tierra del equipo de audio a  una cañeria de agua ( de las antiguas, metalicas ). Al ser tuberia  metalica hacia un recorrido considerable bajo tierra y se logro una  conexion a tierra aceptable que redujo en gran forma el zumbido.

El inconveniente es que al parecer algun equipo tenia algo de fuga a  tierra y alguno que fue a lavarse las manos sentia un raro "cosquilleo"  mientras se lavava las manos!! 

*Nota Importante*: Antes de intentar hacer algo asi evaluar otras alternativas y tomar en cuenta de que ese tipo de conexion podria estar en contra de las normas ( o leyes ) de instalacion electrica de varios paises.


----------



## Julio_lanza (May 6, 2010)

algp dijo:


> Hace años en Peru, en un pequeño concierto teniamos un zumbido  molestoso. Al final para eliminarlo conectamos la tierra del equipo de audio a  una cañeria de agua ( de las antiguas, metalicas ). Al ser tuberia  metalica hacia un recorrido considerable bajo tierra y se logro una  conexion a tierra aceptable que redujo en gran forma el zumbido.
> 
> El inconveniente es que al parecer algun equipo tenia algo de fuga a  tierra y alguno que fue a lavarse las manos sentia un raro "cosquilleo"  mientras se lavava las manos!!
> 
> *Nota Importante*: Antes de intentar hacer algo asi evaluar otras alternativas y tomar en cuenta de que ese tipo de conexion podria estar en contra de las normas ( o leyes ) de instalacion electrica de varios paises.


interesante......probare con la puesta a tierra.... gracias compañero...

otra cosa compañero, el ampli de bajo ue estoy usando tiene en su cable de poder solo conector para fase y neutro, no tiene el de tierra.... debo sacar una conexion a parte que tenga contacto con el chasis para hacer la tierra? gracias...


----------



## algp (May 6, 2010)

Si el amplificador de bajo no tiene en su cable de poder la conexion de tierra, posiblemente exista una conexion de tierra por ahi disponible entre las conexiones del amplificador. Por ultimo tambien se podria usar el lado de tierra del cable que va al bajo, es decir, la tierra de la entrada de señal.


----------

